# I dropped two of my 3 day old babies! :(



## deeharden (9 mo ago)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I'm seeking some advice. I had an accidental litter 3 days ago and today I was standing up with the babies to go sit on my bed and they started wiggling and two fell of the other side of my hand!! They seemed fine and they didn't squeak or anything, but I'm still very concerned. They are both acting normal so far. Should I be concerned and what should I be concerned of??


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

If they're acting fine, don't worry!


----------



## deeharden (9 mo ago)

deeharden said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and I'm seeking some advice. I had an accidental litter 3 days ago and today I was standing up with the babies to go sit on my bed and they started wiggling and two fell of the other side of my hand!! They seemed fine and they didn't squeak or anything, but I'm still very concerned. They are both acting normal so far. Should I be concerned and what should I be concerned of??


Thank you I'm definitely needing the reassurance. I'm a new rat mommy and I'm trying my best here.😪


----------



## OpheliaMillward (Dec 12, 2021)

deeharden said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and I'm seeking some advice. I had an accidental litter 3 days ago and today I was standing up with the babies to go sit on my bed and they started wiggling and two fell of the other side of my hand!! They seemed fine and they didn't squeak or anything, but I'm still very concerned. They are both acting normal so far. Should I be concerned and what should I be concerned of??


Hi! Defintiely don’t worry, although they’re only tiny rats are resilient. I have a 4 month old who fell from my window sill to the floor yesterday and she just carried on as normal lol. Like others say, they’re acting fine so they should be okay! And don’t worry, they won’t remember you dropped them so don’t feel guilty lol


----------

